

Static Website Hosting, Storage and Content Delivery on AWS - warp10
https://cloudacademy.com/amazon-web-services/courses/static-website-hosting-storage-and-content-delivery-on-aws/

======
lazyant
(a bit of shameless plugin but since it's related) I'm working on a SaaS
project to automatically copy a website as static pages with versioning and
pushing them to S3 or github pages as an online backup (to avoid having a blog
down due to a spike in traffic for ex), email in profile for more info.

------
AndresDepegna
The concept is interesting, but I'm wondering about performances of S3
compared to a normal webserver on EC2 or elsewhere. Any clue?

~~~
alexcasalboni
Hi Andres, S3 is designed to scale up to very high request rates. However, if
your workload exceeds 300 GET requests per second, as suggested by AWS, you
can consider Amazon CloudFront for performance optimization.

~~~
AndresDepegna
Interesting, thanks. Do you know if the cache on CloudFront can be configured?
I am worried about delivering stale content when the website changes
frequently

------
jibbolo
Can I use a different dns service with AWS services like EC2 or I have to pay
for Route 53??

~~~
PPallemberg
You definitely can, the principle is still valid. Anyway, Route53 is extremely
cheap, less than a dollar for a million queries per month, is very reliable
and it integrates very well with the other AWS services, so it's definitely
worth the price, IMO. What alternative services where you thinking about?

~~~
jibbolo
I already have a domain registered on dreamhost and I didn't want to change
nameservers. But reading about the alias concept and its cheapness, as you
said, I think I'm going to migrate to R53!

Thank you!

~~~
antani
DNS, SMTP and such are boring services! R53 is robust cheap and doesn't need
maintaining so .. go for it!

